# Prohormone Cycle - Prohormone forum



## paleolift78 (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope this would be the right place to post this. I know prohormones are not necessarily anabolic steroids, as they are weaker. But i figured i would post this anyway. So its been 5 years 2009 since i even ran anything in my system being other than creatine, protein, multi, and a natty booster. I had planned out a really nice aas cycle that I know would be very legit. 

From a friend of mine back in the marine corps gave me a website that said was legit. I trust him and i trust the prohormone forum. I did the math and the cycle was reaching to deep in my pockets to fully execute. Instead of doing a shitty cycle i decided to go with a prohormone cycle stack. I know i can't give out names but it is legal prohormone. epi2a3a. comes with on cycle treatment for test and joints. also has a pct. reasonable price and from all the reviews i have seen average is 4.6 out of 5 stars. So i took the plunge and purchased it. Realistically i imagine 5-12 lbs of muscle gain. And a 1-2% decrease in body fat, also with about 25lbs of strength gain on main lifts squats, deads, 15 lbs on bench and ohspress.

I want to get my body just to a very solid strong state before i use the privelage of aas. I know some people abuse it being beginners thinking that is all they need to get big and strong. I am not one of those. I believe it a lifestyle choice that is best used with the proper tools when needed. I will being doing a log of everything i eat. Every lift i have. Pics before and after and will get a bf test done before i start this. Don't castrate me for going for a prohormone cycle but what do you guys think about prohormones in general?


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 9, 2014)

I have tried to get jazzed up about prohormones, but to be honest imo,, it just seems like a waste. However I am really interested to know how it turns out for you..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 9, 2014)

Pro hormones are worse for you. I would steer clear of them and either stay natural or get real aas.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 9, 2014)

Can u get real tes??

If so I'd just go that route.  If not a Prohormone Cycle may be for u.


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 9, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> Can u get real tes??
> 
> If so I'd just go that route.  If not a ph may be for u.



I can but i was gonna run hcg, test e at 500mg a week. plus an ai during cycle + pct and it was getting close to 400$$$. That a little less than a months worth of rent. figured id save up to do it right.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 9, 2014)

paleolift78 said:


> I can but i was gonna run hcg, test e at 500mg a week. plus an ai during cycle + pct and it was getting close to 400$$$. That a little less than a months worth of rent. figured id save up to do it right.



That's a bit high for the stuff you need for a first cycle. Stick around and post up. In time, sure you'll learn more and make some friends that can probably help you up with what you need. Wish you look on your stack with the ph's tho. Just be sure to take care of that liver!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 10, 2014)

paleolift78 said:


> I can but i was gonna run hcg, test e at 500mg a week. plus an ai during cycle + pct and it was getting close to 400$$$. That a little less than a months worth of rent. figured id save up to do it right.



food will cost alot more


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll break it down honest for you bro.   My first cycle was a prohormone cycle and I thought it was awesome.  I'll probably catch some shit here but it was my intro to the game.  I felt better than I did in years and I saw some good gains.  That being said..  this was before I knew anything about low test or trt.   I wanted to feel better and I found something that sparked a flame.  Looking back, I wish I would have found test when I was 28 vs 38.  I've been on the low end since before 30.   I just didn't know what it was.  I'm a pretty simple guy.  I live a normal life and don't feel the need to ask people about when I don't feel good. I had to experiment on my own.  Luckily I found some good bros that led me in the right direction.  Personally I would stay away from a full oral cycle but I can't say i haven't done it and seen results that led me to a better life.   I'm 39 and didnt find aas till I was 37ish.   Best thing I ever did and good bros here to help.


----------



## don draco (Feb 10, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> food will cost alot more



This... food will make up the majority of your expenses..


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 10, 2014)

I am not a pro hormone fan at all.  Still going to shut you down and tax the liver for minimal gains.  Most of the prohormones that were worth the shit got yanked off the shelfs.  I would run a long ester test for 12 weeks personally.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 10, 2014)

paleolift78 said:


> I can but i was gonna run hcg, test e at 500mg a week. plus an ai during cycle + pct and it was getting close to 400$$$. That a little less than a months worth of rent. figured id save up to do it right.



When you run a PH cycle you need all sorts of stuff alongside it.  A general or all in one support (liver, kidney's, BP, prostate) because they are very tough on the body.  A serm for pct (clomid, nolva, torem, ralox) & most will use a natural T booster in pct as well.  A AI for on cycle use and in pct and than quite a bit of food, lilttle things like creatine, taurine, fish oil, etc.


So at the end of the day with a PH your right @ 400bux or even slightly above it.  If you can get tes, pins, serm, etc for 400 just do it, in the end the gains will be better and it wont beat up your liver.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 10, 2014)

EPITIOSTANOL IS NOT A PROHORMONE

IT IS A METHYLATED ORAL STEROID

God the "ph" nomenclature makes me nerd-angry


Anyway, epi is a decent and mild oral. 50-60mg would be akin to mild run of Anavar IMO.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 18, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> EPITIOSTANOL IS NOT A PROHORMONE
> 
> IT IS A METHYLATED ORAL STEROID
> 
> ...


This is uncanny considering our similarity in names and viewpoints. I agree 100% with this. In addition, all the Prohornones are steroids by their molecular structure. Many are just changed slightly in the body to more anabolic forms. And even more are full blown active on their on and are just mislabeled designer steroids sitting on supplement shelves. But as with the above post, Epistanol is actually a pretty decent compound with my experience. Not quite as dry of gains with Oxandrolone, but definitely helped with size and overall fullness to the muscles. A very tight, full feeling. Oxandrolone produces greater strength gains in my opinion as well, but Epistanol's are still easily noticed. Testosterone will most likely always give better results than most any other steroid, but if money is a problem, a small bottle a tenth as cheap will get at least part of the job done. Good luck and be SAFE OP!

-babyhulk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 18, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> When you run a PH cycle you need all sorts of stuff alongside it.  A general or all in one support (liver, kidney's, BP, prostate) because they are very tough on the body.  A serm for pct (clomid, nolva, torem, ralox) & most will use a natural T booster in pct as well.  A AI for on cycle use and in pct and than quite a bit of food, lilttle things like creatine, taurine, fish oil, etc.
> 
> 
> So at the end of the day with a PH your right @ 400bux or even slightly above it.  If you can get tes, pins, serm, etc for 400 just do it, in the end the gains will be better and it wont beat up your liver.


 This^^^^^^^^^



hulksmash said:


> EPITIOSTANOL IS NOT A PROHORMONE
> 
> IT IS A METHYLATED ORAL STEROID
> 
> ...


 and This^^^^^

Most people don't realize it, but many 'Prohormones' are actually designer steroids. I've had quite some experience with many of them and have had some great results. But I won't run a prohormone cycle without test alongside it anymore. I might kickstart a cycle with a PH or tail end a cycle sometimes. I think of most of then as legal oral steroids, because most are.


----------

